# Há dez anos



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi

Hoje tenho uma duvida para exprimir tempo

Como se diz na lingua lusa?

"Hace diez años"

Faz dez anos? ou Há dez anos?

Tenho essa duvida principalmente com o segundo porque em espanhol seria "hay diez años" e não teria sentido

Obrigado pela ajuda*


----------



## Vanda

Tanto faz! Há 10 anos que não visito o sul. Faz 10 anos que não visito o sul.


----------



## vf2000

Acho que como verbo fazer tem que levar ao plural: fazem dez anos. Corrijam-me se estiver errada...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego só se usa haber: _hai tempo que non te vexo_ (há tempo que não te vejo). O uso de facer (fazer) considera-se espanholismo.


----------



## dexterciyo

vf2000 said:


> Acho que como verbo fazer tem que levar ao plural: fazem dez anos. Corrijam-me se estiver errada...



Usa-se aqui como verbo impessoal. Então o certo é _*faz* dez anos_ e não _fazem_.

O dicionário Aulete diz o seguinte:



> *fazer* [NOTA: Us. tb. como v. impess.: a) seguido de indicação de tempo decorrido: _Já faz dois anos que me formei_. [...]


----------



## Fer BA

Ignacio:

Eu também teve a mesma dúvida, mas, _haver _tem a significação de _fazer_ para período de tempo

WR - http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/haver
2. (período de tempo) hacer;
há dias que não a vejo hace días que no la veo;

abraços


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Fazer* impessoal para indicar tempo transcorrido é de uso muito minoritário fronte a *haver*.
Sem que seja a certeza absoluta e só como dado de uso, fiz uma busca na rede com "faz dois anos que" e "há dois anos que", a diferença de resultados é muito maioritária em favor de haver (1.600.000 para haver, 168.000 para fazer)


----------



## Fer BA

Muito obrigado Xiao!

depois de tudo, faz muito mais sentido _haver tempo_ que _fazer tempo, né? _


----------



## vf2000

vf2000 said:


> Acho que como verbo fazer tem que levar ao plural: fazem dez anos. Corrijam-me se estiver errada...



Obrigada pela correção. Sobre o tema encontrei isso;
_A propósito dos verbos fazer e haver, a Gramática diz que, quando eles indicarem tempo decorrido, ambos são também impessoais. Observe:

Faz quatro anos que não a vejo. (e não fazem quatro anos)
Amanhã fará cinco dias que ela não fuma. (e não farão cinco dias)
Havia duas semanas que não conversava com o marido. (e não haviam duas semanas)_
http://fernandosachetti.blogspot.com/2009/09/os-verbos-haver-e-fazer.html

Sobre o  comentário de FER-BA(_ faz muito mais sentido haver tempo que fazer tempo_?), acredito que no Brasil se usa muito mais o verbo fazer. O verbo haver quase não se usa na língua falada. Só pra lembrar algumas frases sem sentido aparente:

Hace calor
Hace frío
Hace falta...

AXÉ


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado a todos *


----------



## Istriano

XiaoRoel said:


> *Fazer* impessoal para indicar tempo transcorrido é de uso muito minoritário fronte a *haver*.


Não no Brasil, os três são usados:

*Faz *dois anos que não vejo você.
*Tem *dois anos que não vejo você.
*Há *dois anos que não vejo você.

Fiz isso anos atrás.
Fiz isso há anos atrás.
Fiz isso há anos.


----------



## Fer BA

Istriano,

alguma preferência regional? 

eu trabalho com paulistas, cariocas e belorizontinos, e, acredito que usam _há (10' que ele ligou para você) _e _tenho muito tempo sem falar com você._

é asim?

Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Regional, não, Fer, pessoal, apenas!


----------



## Istriano

Concordo com Vanda, é uma preferência pessoal, mas acho que a maioria das pessoas usa todos os verbos, sem pensar, como lhes dá na telha.


----------

